# GPS Monitoring accuracy



## worldwide (Jul 14, 2011)

Have GPS monitoring through a mobile spy service. Got a location that was about 10 miles from the destination that was told to me. Any body have any types of issues with GPS accuracy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## borninapril (Jun 6, 2011)

They can be off a little, maybe a couple hundred feet, but not 10 miles. She lied to you pure and simple. If you really have any doubts check the device yourself.


----------



## Pavel Shotski (Sep 26, 2011)

I use a device built around backpacking, and it's good to about 7 feet in an open area, maybe as bad as 25 feet if I'm in a canyon with trees. I'm not sure about mobile spy services (they're probably using cell tower triangulation as opposed to GPS satellite data). I can't imagine any triangulation system in existence today would have an acceptable position error of 10 miles.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I've got a fair amount of experience with GPS for navigational purposes and in that realm it's never off more than maybe 150 feet - usually less than 30. Having said that my poor old iPhone is lucky if gets me in the right town, let alone the correct location. You may have to try checking it when you know it is at a specific location and see what it shows you.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Back it up with a VAR under her car seat.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree with the others... My GPS devices typically can show what side of the street I'm driving or running on. If it can't get a good enough signal for 100' of accuracy, you'll usually get a "no reception" error. You could talk to the manufacturer of the software to see if there's a data file you can view that will show you the signal strength. 

Keep in mind that some cell phones don't actually have a GPS receiver in them. But rather, they use the cell tower signals to determine their location. Without knowing more details on the "spy service", you may want to do some more digging before you jump in with both feet.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

worldwide said:


> Have GPS monitoring through a mobile spy service. Got a location that was about 10 miles from the destination that was told to me. Any body have any types of issues with GPS accuracy?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I`ve used a "Real Time" service and cheap phone apps.

The real time service was of course the most accurate.

The phone apps can be off for up to and over 100 yards.

10 Miles?

No way.


----------

